# Homesteading Statistics



## porksoda (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any statistical data on how fast homesteading is increasing lately? How could that data be come up with?


----------



## Blissness (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know any stats or how to come up with them but I know that the idea of homesteading and self suffiency is much more common these days then 10 years ago....shoot, even 5 years ago. And I think that's great!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

No clue either but I think rural and urban homesteading is going to boom in the next 5 years.


----------



## Carol&Steve (Nov 18, 2008)

I would agree with you, Dean.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2011)

I would like to third that opinion! :wave:


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

I, for one, am just getting into "doing" something about homesteading. I've been collecting some of the individual skills all of my life. And if you ask my wife, I'm something of a tool hoarder as well. But it's only recently I've been learning about putting it all together, working to being a husbandsman of a parcel. Now, I just need to get the finances together to get a parcel of land!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

We would be very interested in seeing some stats as well. We began our homesteading journey 2 years ago and are well on our way. Due to very limited budget and no desire to go in debt, we are taking it one step at a time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't have the means right now to start a Homestead up so I did in my opinion the second best thing! I stated my Website/Blog about Homesteading, I started Homesteadearth.com I can put all my ideas, plans and info there to store until the means become available or for other people to check out and get ideas too!

Best Wishes

Derek


----------

